# AD for Subs in Local paper



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i saw this AD in my local Paper here in SW PA


if u cant read the Phone Number its 1-866-352-7772


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

good find...


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i saw the same ad in our local paper today anyone know who this is?


----------

